
Pg_tsdtm – Distributed transaction management tools for PostgreSQL - postila
https://github.com/postgrespro/pg_tsdtm
======
koolba
What's the intended audience and use case for this? Native extensions to deal
with 2PC?

~~~
lcall
This might be a naive answer to a sophisticated question, but maybe it is
related to to this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distributed_transactions](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distributed_transactions)

Real insight welcome...

